
Sanctum Sanctorum for Writers - hammerzeit
http://www.nytimes.com/1995/05/19/books/sanctum-sanctorum-for-writers.html
======
hammerzeit
This article, and its reflection on the creative process, on the insecurities
felt by those who take part in it, on the pain of how long it takes to get
anything done resonated very strongly with me. I think there's a lot to learn
here for those of us in the business of creating software or businesses.

It's also written by one of my personal heroes, Robert Caro.

